
Fukushima leak is 'much worse than we were led to believe' - jchrisa
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23779561
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted and discussed extensively.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6256384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6256384)

